# ..Deducation..



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

oh, hi there.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

epic pictures man, I'm digging the black and white. looks like your making an offering to the fish gods lol


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice fallen


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

awesome pics


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Fish!!
When youre catching fish in bad weather its not so hard to forget the weather. Otherwise youre just standing in the rain.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Fallen the dark fish ninja. Sweet fish.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

Excellent!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome pics, awesome catches, nothing better!!!


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Can't argue with the results. May nothing stand between a fisherman and his fish...


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Awsome story !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

im dedumacated to but i don't catch them like that....yet...hybrids are purty.


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> View attachment 78238
> ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wilson!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cool post!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome catch


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

A couple of those pictures really stand out.  Nice fish.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

very nice pics!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope you're a photographer. If you aren't you should think about becoming one. Nice work.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words. You're too kind.


I like green.














































And so do fish.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Great pics and fish!


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I especially like the very first pic. Good to see you posting some monster lines again.


----------

